# Gifts for EMS



## newguy75 (Oct 3, 2016)

Hello, I apologize ahead of time if I am doing this in the wrong place but I don't know much about EMS equipment and I am looking for a little advise. My son is in school now and wants desperately to become a 1st responder and I am looking for some advise on a possible gift for Christmas. He loves rock climbing and he wants to one day be a rescue helicopter pilot (or on a team) that works the national parks & forests. He said that he wants some new equipment so I am looking into ropes and safety harness and connectors. I found a deal on the Buckingham "Ox Block" and wanted to know if this is something that is regularly used or if anyone uses them and could give me a review. If I am posting this in the wrong place, please let me know!
Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 3, 2016)

newguy75 said:


> Hello, I apologize ahead of time if I am doing this in the wrong place but I don't know much about EMS equipment and I am looking for a little advise. My son is in school now and wants desperately to become a 1st responder and I am looking for some advise on a possible gift for Christmas. He loves rock climbing and he wants to one day be a rescue helicopter pilot (or on a team) that works the national parks & forests. He said that he wants some new equipment so I am looking into ropes and safety harness and connectors. I found a deal on the Buckingham "Ox Block" and wanted to know if this is something that is regularly used or if anyone uses them and could give me a review. If I am posting this in the wrong place, please let me know!
> Thanks ahead of time.


https://www.swissknifeshop.com/leat...nylon-sheath?gclid=CN2U_OPBv88CFUpNfgodKvIOhQ

Not quite sure how deep your pockets are, but this seems fitting, and this, or something, similar can come in handy both in EMS, and out of it...unless he already has one.

I also don't know how old your boy is, though I am sure he would be happy with anything you got 'em; definitely a cool dad move.

Cheers,  and welcome to the forum!

P.S. I believe you're in the right posting thread.


----------



## newguy75 (Oct 4, 2016)

Thank you very much! That looks like it would come in handy for anyone, I am thinking that I might get one for myself!!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 4, 2016)

Leatherman has that pro discount. Authorized uses can get a pretty nice discount.
http://www.leatherman.com/pro.html


----------



## newguy75 (Oct 5, 2016)

Thanks again!
Any info on rope snatch blocks?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 5, 2016)

newguy75 said:


> Thanks again!
> Any info on rope snatch blocks?



Not to be a jerk, but this is an EMS forum. If you get any information on this, it'll be from one guy who happens to use them. Perhaps you might have better luck getting information on a rock climbing forum?


----------



## newguy75 (Oct 5, 2016)

I'm sorry, I thought that EMS used those for when a person had to lifted via rope onto a helicopter or something along those lines. That should tell you how much I know about this kind of thing! My apologies!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 5, 2016)

newguy75 said:


> I'm sorry, I thought that EMS used those for when a person had to lifted via rope onto a helicopter or something along those lines. That should tell you how much I know about this kind of thing! My apologies!



Occasionally we do, but those rescues are exceptionally rare, and the majority of us are paramedics and EMTs who spend our days running calls in an ambulance. 

Also, any specialized equipment like that would be provided by the agency. Before buying any rescue gear, I'd wait til he finished his education and got a job and actually determined what he needs.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 5, 2016)

newguy75 said:


> I'm sorry, I thought that EMS used those for when a person had to lifted via rope onto a helicopter or something along those lines. That should tell you how much I know about this kind of thing! My apologies!



That would be Low Angle Rope Rescue and High Angle Rope Rescue. Those are primarily done by the fire department or law enforcement agency. Not so much EMS.


----------

